

Should you pay to present to investors? - warrenwilkinson

I'm trying to present my product (www.formlis.com) to investors. I'm in Calgary and the only places I've found (Alberta Deal Generator &#38; Venture Alberta) charge fees: $1,500  and $2,000 respectively.<p>I understand that investor time is valuable, but is this standard practice?
======
Spoutingshite
Pay to pitch events are evil, they are a business source for the event
management team and add no value to the entrepreneur or the investor as there
is no filter on quality....the best way to run pitch events is for the event
management team to engage with entrepreneurs and to filter on quality.... They
can't be invcentivised by entrance fees!!!

------
tsally
It's not standard practice at all. Never pay to pitch.

[http://eu.techcrunch.com/2009/10/21/heres-how-to-meet-a-
vc-h...](http://eu.techcrunch.com/2009/10/21/heres-how-to-meet-a-vc-hint-not-
by-paying-to-pitch/)

------
warrenwilkinson
Thanks for the quick responses, I had doubts that payment would lead to
meeting real investors. Its disheartening to find places that advertise to
help you, and then at the last page of the sign up mention enormous fees. I'll
have to work other connections then.

Thank you very much.

